# High school level writing curriculum



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

DD needs some work on her writing skills. Any suggestions for curriculum? Online course? I'm a math/science person and I can write, but I have no idea how to teach it. Doesn't need to be faith based. I'd just like something that will help her improve and gain some confidence.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have seen Time4Writing suggested a lot. They have high school courses with a lesson, an assignment, and teacher feedback. 

HTH


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks! I'll check that out!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Institute for Excellence in Writing...they have a great program that starts at ground level and you move at your own pace. I'm using it with my 4th and 7th graders this year for the first time (you can start at any point in school). It starts by giving you the paragraph - teaching you to outline it, using that outline for an oral presentation, then you learn to improve that paragraph. 

http://www.excellenceinwriting.com/catalog/writing


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks, Ohio. That is a very good program and I have used that in the past. She just could not "get" the way they taught though and it ended up frustrating her unfortunately. I emailed a friend who I remember had one that she used years ago that was really good (link below) so I'll weigh the options and see what we come up with. I need to make a decision fairly soon so we can get to work on it.

http://writeathome.com/


----------

